# Apple watch for MTB?



## JetSedgwick (Jun 14, 2016)

Does the Apple Watch help with turn by turn directions? With Trailforks you can look at your phone and figure out which way to go but does the watch have this same "offline-ish" function when cell signal is weak? 

and/or is it useful?


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

I don't think trail forks has an app for the watch. I could be wrong though. I use my apple watch for basic strava features on a ride. Time, mileage, average speed and heart rate is what I'm looking at. What I really like about the watch is pairing it with my wireless beats headphones. It's really easy to change the tunes, and also receive phone calls from the old lady.


----------



## JetSedgwick (Jun 14, 2016)

Train Wreck said:


> I don't think trail forks has an app for the watch. I could be wrong though. I use my apple watch for basic strava features on a ride. Time, mileage, average speed and heart rate is what I'm looking at. What I really like about the watch is pairing it with my wireless beats headphones. It's really easy to change the tunes, and also receive phone calls from the old lady.


I didn't even think of that. Thanks!


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

I’m interested in this also. Is there a way to browse the app store for watch WITHOUT a watch?

I like mtb project, and other non-strava, non trailforks apps. I get a map and GPS overlay of me and my track, so I can stop at any fork and verify where I’ve been and which way I want to go.

That’s super sweet, but I’m doing that now by quadlock and an iphone. That’s cool, but the battery dies in just under 3 hours, so I have to huck around a battery too, and if I crash, the negatives just go on and on.

Watch, I can stop, look at wrist, go. Get cell signal from the phone safely tucked away and take the bright blue quadlock beacon off my handlebars, much less have a high dollar tech there to act as an airbag for the next bike crash.


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

JetSedgwick said:


> Does the Apple Watch help with turn by turn directions? With Trailforks you can look at your phone and figure out which way to go but does the watch have this same "offline-ish" function when cell signal is weak?
> 
> and/or is it useful?


Trailforks does not have an Apple Watch app (although I wish they did). You must use your phone.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

I use my Apple Watch all the time on rides but I just stick to the built in ride recorder. As above poster mentioned, it's great for controlling tunes and making quick text messages/ phone calls. Also, makes a great remote for the the camera.

I generally stick to paper maps so can't help you on the turn-by-turn stuff.


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

how about how to browse the app store without a watch? you guys know how I can see what watch apps are available from my telephone?


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

I just picked up an iWatch 6. Use it for Strava, but mainly wanted it for my heart rate and ECG. Sucks getting old!


----------



## mnigro (Jul 31, 2007)

Whiterabbitt said:


> how about how to browse the app store without a watch? you guys know how I can see what watch apps are available from my telephone?


The best way is to google the types of apps You're looking for but otherwise, search "Apple Watch + category" in App Store.


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

I run a garmin fenix 5. It helped to easily navigate a crazy 50 mike course we did.

Here is how yo run it from a phone to the watch with trailforks routes.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I've been using a 6 for about a month now. I didn't buy it specifically for mountain bike use, but I find it helpful. I still use a Garmin 500 computer for Strava and use the fitness app on the watch for comparison. I mostly use the watch for receiving important texts and phone calls while on a ride and the heart rate and the other health apps are handy.


----------



## alkalifly (Mar 18, 2016)

Whiterabbitt said:


> how about how to browse the app store without a watch? you guys know how I can see what watch apps are available from my telephone?


It's all the same App Store, you just have to look at which platforms an app is available for. Scroll down below the preview pictures and look for the info that I circled in the attached photos. One is for trailforks, which doesn't have a watch app, and the other is for all trails, which does.


----------



## Crankjoy (Jan 23, 2016)

There doesn't seem to be an option to receive turn-by-turn directions while on trail with the Apple Watch YET. There are apps you can upload GPX files into so you can see where you are, but those appear super clunky and without turn-by-turn. WorkOutDoors is the app that most seem to be happy with but you'd probably be better off using Trailforks or MTB Project on your phone as they are much more advanced with all the trail names, elevation, mileage, trail conditions and photos.

I have been digging the new Series 6 though. It might not have the turn-by-turn navigation yet, but it has so much more. The"raise to speak" funtion allows you to ask it to do whatever - play music, give you the forcast, text or call your wife etc. Its really nice to not have to STOP and dig out the phone to do those things! I also like the walkie talkie funtion to let my wife know my location, ETA or that I just saw a couple "doing it" in the woods . Battery life exceeded my expectations too - I'm easily getting 30+ hours with 3-4 of it riding.

I now have two Garmin Edge devices setting around collecting dust. Compared to my Edge 130 and 520 the Apple watch acquires a GPS signal way quicker ESPECIALLY without cell signal present and has flawless uploads.


----------



## JetSedgwick (Jun 14, 2016)

Crankjoy said:


> There doesn't seem to be an option to receive turn-by-turn directions while on trail with the Apple Watch YET. There are apps you can upload GPX files into so you can see where you are, but those appear super clunky and without turn-by-turn. WorkOutDoors is the app that most seem to be happy with but you'd probably be better off using Trailforks or MTB Project on your phone as they are much more advanced with all the trail names, elevation, mileage, trail conditions and photos.
> 
> I have been digging the new Series 6 though. It might not have the turn-by-turn navigation yet, but it has so much more. The"raise to speak" funtion allows you to ask it to do whatever - play music, give you the forcast, text or call your wife etc. Its really nice to not have to STOP and dig out the phone to do those things! I also like the walkie talkie funtion to let my wife know my location, ETA or that I just saw a couple "doing it" in the woods . Battery life exceeded my expectations too - I'm easily getting 30+ hours with 3-4 of it riding.
> 
> I now have two Garmin Edge devices setting around collecting dust. Compared to my Edge 130 and 520 the Apple watch acquires a GPS signal way quicker ESPECIALLY without cell signal present and has flawless uploads.


all good points.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

But now you can tell EXACTLY how much it sucks.


Brian HCM#1 said:


> I just picked up an iWatch 6. Use it for Strava, but mainly wanted it for my heart rate and ECG. Sucks getting old!


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

NordieBoy said:


> But now you can tell EXACTLY how much it sucks.


 You pretty much nailed it on the head!


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Is everyone still getting along nicely with an Apple Watch? 

I just placed an order for the Apple Watch 6 after my Garmin Fenix 5 crapped the bed in under 2 years. Certainly not going with another Garmin after I basically got a middle finger from them about the issue. 

Mainly plan on using for basic fitness tracking and tracking mountain bike rides. When I ride my gravel bike or bike to work I use my Wahoo Elemnt Bolt.


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

Never bought one. If it doesnt do GPS mapping to pinpoint my current location, its not useful to me.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

FrankS29 said:


> Is everyone still getting along nicely with an Apple Watch?
> 
> I just placed an order for the Apple Watch 6 after my Garmin Fenix 5 crapped the bed in under 2 years. Certainly not going with another Garmin after I basically got a middle finger from them about the issue.
> 
> Mainly plan on using for basic fitness tracking and tracking mountain bike rides. When I ride my gravel bike or bike to work I use my Wahoo Elemnt Bolt.


Still use mine. Still like it. GPS is fine for tracking. I've never tried using it for navigation, usually if trying a new route I bring my phone with a mapping app or trail forks. For a while I used the one with cellular service and would leave my phone at home, but it just wasn't enough of an inconvenience to carry the phone so I stopped paying the $10/ month for it. It worked well enough though.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Ogre said:


> Still use mine. Still like it. GPS is fine for tracking. I've never tried using it for navigation, usually if trying a new route I bring my phone with a mapping app or trail forks. For a while I used the one with cellular service and would leave my phone at home, but it just wasn't enough of an inconvenience to carry the phone so I stopped paying the $10/ month for it. It worked well enough though.


I have a cellular one too that my GF bought for me. Like you, I never use the watch alone.

I love my Apple Watch. But it would be too small for TrailForks. I am a big TF user, because I bike year round in a lot of places that are not familiar to me. My large size 11 Pro Max phone is barely big enough, IMHO.

The Apple Watch is a blast. I have had 3 now, beginning with the 1. Super fun, and they do a lot of things well, as long as you don't stray too far from the walled garden. An example of them not playing well with third party apps is that I gave up trying to pair my Apple Watch HRM to Zwift. I ended the agony and bought a Wahoo TICKR Fit instead.

I am not a regular Strava user but the Watch works well with that. Apart from that, I think there are limited biking applications that would justify its purchase. I still love mine though for the countless other things it does very well, and for the fun factor.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Love my watch too. Obviously it's not going to be great for navigation, particularly not since I need reading glasses to see much detail on the screen. It might be interesting if there were turn by turn directions which pinged your wrist though and just said "Turn left here". It is great for tracking rides though and controlling tunes on the ride.

I got really frustrated with Strava for a while there because they had poor integration with the Health app and their watch app was pretty terrible so I just quit Strava entirely. I know they've fixed a lot of those issues*, but I realized that most of what I care about I can get with just the basic Health app and a few other little utilities so I just do that now.



* Strava still won't show you your ride metrics until they can upload it to their server which is very frustrating when you are riding out of cell range.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Thanks for the replies! 

I plan on trying it out with the Strava app since that's what I use to track most of my stuff anyway. Usually I had to wait till Garmin or Wahoo upload to Strava. My largest concern with the apple watch is battery life, but as long as I charge it every night it seems like it should be fine.


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

FJSnoozer said:


> I run a garmin fenix 5. It helped to easily navigate a crazy 50 mike course we did.
> 
> Here is how yo run it from a phone to the watch with trailforks routes.
> 
> ...


Trailforks base map (some) and turn by turn routes (most) now available on fenix watches and even some forerunners.

Fenix 6 and some others have google pay if you are into that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

FrankS29 said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> I plan on trying it out with the Strava app since that's what I use to track most of my stuff anyway. Usually I had to wait till Garmin or Wahoo upload to Strava. My largest concern with the apple watch is battery life, but as long as I charge it every night it seems like it should be fine.


The first couple Apple Watches had some issues with making it through the day. I think the Gen 4 also had issues if you left the display in always on mode. The current ones are pretty good and usually last a whole day, though if you are doing 12h rides it might still be a problem.

Last time I used the Strava watch app it was just a remote for the app on the phone so I don't know how good it is.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

FJSnoozer said:


> Trailforks base map (some) and turn by turn routes (most) now available on fenix watches and even some forerunners.
> 
> Fenix 6 and some others have google pay if you are into that.


Garmin won't be on my shopping list anytime soon after having this Fenix 5 failing on me in less than 2 years. Considering they are already basically the most expensive option on the market, I really expected better than this.

To top it off, they are not repairable according to Garmin. The best they could tell me was to feel free to buy a new watch because mine was toast.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Ogre said:


> The first couple Apple Watches had some issues with making it through the day. I think the Gen 4 also had issues if you left the display in always on mode. The current ones are pretty good and usually last a whole day, though if you are doing 12h rides it might still be a problem.
> 
> Last time I used the Strava watch app it was just a remote for the app on the phone so I don't know how good it is.


My largest concern was multiday camping trips. I figured worst case scenario I could hike up a small battery bank to have the ability to recharge it overnight.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

FrankS29 said:


> My largest concern was multiday camping trips. I figured worst case scenario I could hike up a small battery bank to have the ability to recharge it overnight.


I can usually go about 2+ days on a charge with no workouts. You can also disable the HR monitor during workouts so workouts don't blow through the battery.

I usually just bring a couple portable battery packs when I go camping for the phone and watch and it works well. The watch just takes a trickle.


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

Back up.

I just got an apple watch7. I am still learning what it can do and how to use it. The lack of app support is dissappointing (people made fun of iphone when it first came out because the screen was so small. it's still small, and noone is laughing now, so I believe apple watch should be OK too despite a small screen)

I'm bumping because I want to use AllTrails. It is the only app I can find in my app list that works on apple watch.

I WANT THE MAP ON THE WATCH FACE!! it seems hard to set up that way?

Anyone here use AllTrails for anything, are you guys able to get the map to show up on the watch face? All I am trying to do is superimpose my GPS position on the alltrails map so I don't miss turns. Without having to stop, pull out my phone, unlock it, etc. (which is how I'm doing it today)

All trails has a "good enough" map of my favorite local trail center, so this would be good enough for me.


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

Whiterabbitt said:


> Back up.
> 
> I just got an apple watch7. I am still learning what it can do and how to use it. The lack of app support is dissappointing (people made fun of iphone when it first came out because the screen was so small. it's still small, and noone is laughing now, so I believe apple watch should be OK too despite a small screen)
> 
> ...


Read this thread.









Garmin Edge Vs Cell phone for Trailforks.


Anyone using a garmin edge unit with Trailforks? Looks interesting if you can download a map of a park and have it on your handle bars. All the information I have seen says you can download routes. Which is somewhat worthless as I don't know what route I want to ride until I see it...




www.mtbr.com





Also, I would destroy an Apple Watch on a MTB. My Garmin fenix has taken some serious hits on rocks and some trees at speed while pedaling the bike. It has a steel ring around the screen and I run a screen protector which gets changes a fair bit. Surprisingly, most cracks in the screen protector come from metal railing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FredCoMTB (Jul 25, 2020)

FJSnoozer said:


> Read this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you used trailforks on the watch itself? I like the idea of it but can't find any videos or screenshots of it actually on the watch. If you've used it, do you like it? Can I make a route on the computer and get it on the watch? 

Looking at the Fenix 6 (leaning towards this one) but maybe the Forerunner 245. Thought about a touchscreen but I think having buttons will be nice with gloves on or when sweaty if I'm running. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------

